# What does it take to start a sub box?



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 17, 2015)

I have been playing with the idea of starting a sub box dedicated to rocker chicks.... Females that are into music/makeup/etc. The thing is, I know nothing about starting a business, much less sub boxes. I would have a waitlist because I can only imagine this would be hard to get an unlimited number of boxes together. Does anyone know anything about this so they can say "good idea!" or warn me off of it?

Also this is in no way an ad.... I don't even have a name for this idea.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 17, 2015)

The thing is that people are really cautious about new boxes these days, especially independent ones separate from a brand/company (see: Red Carpet Box drama from the past). If it's something you really wanted to do, it'd be in your best interest to find brands willing to work directly with you, rather than buying products wholesale and just putting them in a box.

So I imagine first, you'd decide what your ideal box would entail. Then, you'd approach brands about potentially working with you.

If you decided to go the "buy a bunch of products, put them in a box, and sell them" route, definitely look up "posh pod" and "red carpet box" and see what you could be getting into. 3rd party distributors tend to be bad news for this kind of thing.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 17, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> The thing is that people are really cautious about new boxes these days, especially independent ones separate from a brand/company (see: Red Carpet Box drama from the past). If it's something you really wanted to do, it'd be in your best interest to find brands willing to work directly with you, rather than buying products wholesale and just putting them in a box.
> 
> So I imagine first, you'd decide what your ideal box would entail. Then, you'd approach brands about potentially working with you.
> 
> If you decided to go the "buy a bunch of products, put them in a box, and sell them" route, definitely look up "posh pod" and "red carpet box" and see what you could be getting into. 3rd party distributors tend to be bad news for this kind of thing.


If I did it, and I'm not tied to it at this moment, I would do it the right way. I would want to use some indie brands and small companies, but I would want to work with them rather than buy their stuff and put it in boxes. Plus I can only imagine that would be a ton of $$ to do more than striking a partnership would be. Thanks for the advice.

Oh I just looked up Red Carpet Box. No way would I want to send out expired stuff. Wow. Also I read about the whole Blue Velvet fiasco, and it just seems things can go very wrong if you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 22, 2015)

Unfortunately it seems to work with the companies I want to, I would have to go the wholesale route. But this would involve contacting the owners of the company directly (since they are small, independent companies) and they would know about their involvement. It would be completely legit in that sense. Still, it would probably be a buttload of $$. This is a little disappointing because I would love to have an independent makeup box, and the only company that does something similar is Glamour Doll, by including TMI in their OTM packages. Sigh.


----------

